# Hymer kitchen light



## christedman (Aug 5, 2009)

The bulb has gone in the strip light in my hymer 584. I cannot work out how to remove the plastic cover. The book says just pull! Anyone done this job before?
Chris.


----------



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

i have a 584 and if i recall there are a couple of screws to take off the end caps then the plastic slid out
gary


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

christedman said:


> The bulb has gone in the strip light in my hymer 584. I cannot work out how to remove the plastic cover. The book says just pull! Anyone done this job before?
> Chris.


yes , it just clips in on the sides, from memory about 6 inches from each end.
If you can get a small screw driver in between the plastic cover and the frame at about this location you should be able to lever the clips. (not real clips but little bits on the plastic cover that protrude about a sixteenth of an inch)
You can then get a replacement bulb from any commercial vehicle factors.
This was in a C 594


----------



## christedman (Aug 5, 2009)

Cheers - will try that
Chris.


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

If it's like the 564 then it's just not removing the cover but unscrewing the whole unit. The bulb is screwed in bit like a fuse in a 3 pin plug. Think it's the German need for perfection and stopping any likelihood of loose tubes in transit.
Hope this is not too late can't work out when postings are made but then I am the most untec minded person on the planet.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi 

On our B675 (2007) the plastic cover just pulls off. At one end of the plastic cover, put your fingers at the back and your thumb at the front, squeeze and pull. Simples!

P&L


----------



## S1mon (Apr 16, 2009)

The same bulb expired on my '94 B654. After noting the absence of screws, I figured it was a case of easing to one side the end panel and removing the opaque front cover. A bit a force was required, however, it went back together easily enough.


----------

